# anata no atama wa sukoshi warui desu ne



## keroppi16

could anyone help me translate this for me? thanks =)

anata no atama wa sukoshi warui desu ne


----------



## kamome

_"you're some out of head, man!"...? _
_well, I suppose, but my nihongo is too poor - tried anyway! _

かもめ。​


----------



## Rune Traverse

Assuming I'm using my study program and limited Japanese correctly, it seems to translate as "You of small inferior head."  Though I might not be using the particles right.

Anata no = "you of" 

atama = "head"

sukoshi = "little, small quantity"

warui = "bad, inferior."

Rather interesting sentance, though. ^^


----------



## kamome

_...oh, I was not joking at all in my previous post - for I suppose with some reason that it is quite rare to be told such clearly by a native japanese "hey, you, SMALL MIND!"..._
_...anyway, a native will be far more useful..._

かもめ。​


----------



## Cereth

"anata no atama wa sukoshi warui desu ne"

" your head is alittle bit sick"
 it is a phrase that means you are not ok of your mind...maybe because you are weird, crazy or even pervert.... (well but not so much..just a little bit)..

haha


----------



## kamome

_...so my supposition was right?...yippeeee!_ 

かもめ​


----------



## erick

Cereth said:
			
		

> "anata no atama wa sukoshi warui desu ne"
> 
> " your head is alittle bit sick"
> it is a phrase that means you are not ok of your mind...maybe because you are weird, crazy or even pervert.... (well but not so much..just a little bit)..



It means something along the lines of, "you're a little bit dumb" or "you're a little bit stupid."  Atama warui = stupid.  It doesn't mean weird, crazy, or perverted.  There are other words we'd use for those: atama okashii, kawatteru, kurutteru, sukebe, etc.


----------



## kamome

_cereth_ 様、 _erick_ 様、 
お特定したからどうも有り難うございました。
​


----------



## toscairn

お特定

we don't use honorific お　with such abstract words as 特定、鑑定、結果、調査、etc. (counterparts in English for instance: words derived from latin) but this is not a rigid rule, there seems no rigid rule to tell which honorific お or 、ご（御） to use with a noun. For example, you could say ご飯　but not お飯,　while お花見　is good but not ご花見。You could say ご苦労　but not お苦労. It must be really annoying for learners of Japanese, you've got to learn them one by one.

Also, using 特定 is not good, it's like saying "I'm infatuated" to your girlfriend. 解決　sounds better.


----------



## kamome

・・・今朝、小さい藤のお花見を楽しんだ、ね・・・！ 

かもめ
​


----------

